# Are D&C's necessary???



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

I am trying to research these just in case things dont look good tomorrow. I want to know if this is necessary if the baby is no longer alive.

Can I just let nature do it's thing and wait for my body to abort the baby (god this sucks to write!)?

I know the Dr. will probaby want to do one, they are very very allopathic around here and I am not...


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

D&C's are not necessary except in case of a hemorrage.

You can trust your body to birth your baby, be that baby dead or alive.

I would recommend you look up "natural miscarriage" in this forum's archives. Some good information and experiences have been posted in the past.

Peace to you,
Sarah


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

moonglowmama is right as far as I know - your body knows what to do. When I miscarried ('blighted ovum' - isn't that a horrible phrase?) I chose to get a D&C out of a feeling of wanting to have it over with. I couldn't bear to wait the weeks that it might take for my body to expel the tissue. Emotionally, at the time, it seemed easier to me.

That said, if it happened to me again, I wouldn't do it (the D&C). It hurt, it was traumatic, and in the end I think I might have felt more empowered and better about the whole thing if I'd let it happen in its own time. The medical professionals I dealt with were wonderful - very supportive, reassuring, kind and gentle. But, it's just not a pleasant procedure. And, it ended up being kind of weird to me to have it 'done' to me.

It sounds like you have already decided what feels right to you if you should have to make this choice. I am hoping and hoping that you don't have to make this choice! Best of luck and peace and love to you.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes and No.
I truly believe they are not. That being said, I waited several weeks for mine to resolve itself and it did not. I even took herbs from the ND for uterine stimulants and nothing happened. In retrospect, I wonder if my body was too stressed to handle it. I did end up getting one b/c the dr. was worried about infection b/c it had been so long.

I went to a clinic rather than a hospital b/c I wanted to avoid such a sterile setting. I was there 15 mins. max. I knew no-one there, I only got a valium, my friend (dh was away on business) stood at my head and talked nonstop about nothing, and as SOOON as it was over, Igot dressed (never had to take my top off) and left. No little pep talk before or observation afterwards. Somehow, to me, that's demeaning.

Then, we went out for lunch and a glass of wine.
For me, that worked. Denial, yes, but I didn't have to face it until I was home later and ready for it.

((((Hugs to you))))


----------



## magdala (Oct 2, 2002)

After finding out by sonogram that our baby was no longer alive, the doctor at the hospital told me to go home and I'd eventually have a heavy period. In retrospect, Im glad in every way that we miscarried naturally at home- It was a great gift to be able to give that little spirit- but it certainly was NOT like a period (where did this guy get his training?I remember thinking). I hear things are different for everyone, but I would have been glad to have a more realistic expectation. I was too upset to "wait it out" so I went to acupuncture and took herbs to induce what became pretty painful contractions and heavy bleeding and passing of clots which once they begun in earnest lasted a total of about six hours- then light bleeding for several days after. It was hard work and pretty joyless, but as I find myself at almost four months into pregnancy I feel much more confident in my body's ability to birth naturally at home this time around- just as I chose to miscarry. My partner and I had a harrowing "practice round" which brought us much closer in so many ways. I am so sorry for the pain of what you may go through, but feel you are right in guessing that your wise body knows how to take care of itself through this. An excellent help was my partner's checking of my pulse throughout to make sure it didn't get too weak - I was told to go to a hospital if the bleeding didn't eventually lighten on it's own or my pulse got too weak - good indicators to know things are proceeding as they should -when it's hard to know what to expect. These boards also have some great info from others' experiences both with d+c's and natural miscarriage. All love and strength to you in this unspeakably difficult time.


----------



## gamrgrl (Jul 9, 2002)

If you don't want one you certainly don't have to have one, especailly not right away. If your dr becomes concerned about something specific then you need to have him/her tell you exactly why they want you to have one and make your choice based on all the information available.


----------



## irksten (Apr 2, 2002)

It is fine to miscarry without a d&c.

I have had two miscarriages. After finding out the pregnancy was not viable I began to miscarry naturally.

The first time the embryo died @7 weeks, I started bleeding and miscarried at 10 weeks

the second time the embryo died @8 weeks and I started spotting at 12 weeks and miscarried at 13 weeks.

The second time I got to see the embryo and the tiny sac. It was amazing and helped me in my grief.

I hope you don't miscarry, it is not fun








Kirsten
mom to dd(11/30/00)
Pregnant due ~ 6/1/03


----------



## mama joy (Nov 21, 2001)

I miscarried at 7 weeks and the doctor never suggested a D&C. She comforted me and told me to call anytime if I had questions or concerns. I miscarried at home, had several hours of cramping and bleeding, but less bleeding than a period.
I'm sure that it depends on each situation.
magdala-I had planned to have my baby at the hospital, but while I was miscarrying I vowed to have my next baby at home. It gave me confidence in the birth process in some strange way.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I think it depends on the situation. My mother lost her first and didn't have a D&C. She ended up with an infection that caused kidney problems that have lasted a life time.

I lost my first at 12 weeks. I went through the miscarriage for a week and a half before I went to the hospital. I couldn't take the pain anymore. It was worse than labor and the bleeding was terrible. I really thought I might die the pain and blood was so bad. I had a D&C and the bleeding and pain pretty much stopped after that. I wish it didn't come to that. I will always feel guilty about having it, and not putting my baby to rest properly. I wish I knew then what I do know, I would have requested to have the remains. I think that's the worst part of a D&C. At least for me it was.

I think the majority can have a miscarriage at home with no problems though.


----------



## magdala (Oct 2, 2002)

just wanted to extend my sympathy to all of you empty armed mamas- we've all been through so much, each in our own way. In case I sounded at all preachy about natural miscarriage, I wanted to say more clearly that a part of listening to and knowing our own bodies INCLUDES knowing when to get good medical care- I wish the natural and doctor assisted options were BOTH supported by a greater public conciousness about the frequency of miscarriage and the deep suffering involved- no matter HOW the miscarriage occurs.
it is also good to remember that it is the healthy functioning of our wise bodies that knows when to stop developing a baby who can't make it to term. We have failed in no way, rather we have showed great efficiency and capability by miscarrying, as hard as that is to see or feel in the face of our great loss.
The stories of others were the only thing that got me through that tough time, so I guess I feel an obligation to explain what happened to me, in case it might help somene else, but it's certainly not the best option for everyone.
And I sincerely hope that none of this applies to you, Chanley. How are you doing? all positive energy to you, no matter the outcome of your results- I am hoping for the best- and love to all you sisters-
Magdala


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

my m/c @ 12 wks was natural & went very well, for which I am very grateful. I spotted a tiny bit the night b4 my 1st appt with my CNM. The next day was a Friday, & we heard no heartbeat, had an ultrasound, and they realized it was a blighted ovum, at about 6 wk size, no fetalpole at all. I went home and over the weekend spotted more & more. I was so grateful for the timing of the appt as I knew what was happening & didn't have to rush to emergency or anything. The following Tuesday evening I had sudden cramps & it dawned on me it was happening. In less than an hour, I passed clots on the toilet. We were in contact several times with my CNM & she was very helpful. After that I had hard cramping and contrax that made me pace. I was getting pretty anxious bcz I didnt know that the clots had been it & thought something else was coming. My CNM called me back & told me to take evening primrose oil & get in the tub, that my contrax were the uterus clamping down. I never got in the tub bcz we found some mepergan or fenigren, some good presrciption pain killer left over from DHs gall bladder attacks. We called her back again & she ok'd the meds & I was asleep on the couch in about 30 mins. DH (really mean that!) slept on a sleeping bag next to me all night!
My hCG came right down & I didn't have to have any follow up D&C either. It all worked out as well as it possibly could have, for a m/c.
thanks for the opportunity to revisit this bcz I am now 6 wks pgnant & quite fearful at times. Even though I do not want to lose this baby, I need to remember that my body is capable of doing whatever it needs to do almost effortlessly & my worried mind is just here for the ride. I'm afraid to do an early u/s this time for fear of what I may find out, I don't know if I could have waited for 4 weeks or so for my body to do it's thing if I had known the whole time.
blessings to all, Maria


----------



## shayman (Oct 2, 2002)

I misscaried two weeks ago. I had been bleeding for four days, and on the fourth day I had an ultrasound, our baby was dead and had been for about two weeks. I came home not wanting a D&C. My midwife said that it was safe to wait a week or so, but after that I should consider a D&C. She didn't want to see me get an infection. That night I started the loss itself. The baby came out fine, but the plcenta didn't want to let go. I started to hemmorage, really bad. I went to the hospital and was told I had to have a D&C. Iwas scared to have it done, but I was going to bleed to death if I didn't. I didn't find that it hurt at all they gave me stuff to sleep and when I woke up a lot of the bleeding had stopped finally and the pain was gone, just not in my heart. I was glad though that we got to have the baby at home so we could bury him. I had a loss years ago and everything came out on its own and I was even farther along then. Just watch your body, for signs that things aren't right you will know. If everything comes out ok and you don't bleed really heavily then try to let your body do it on it's own and avoid the procedure. Just be careful wit yourself so you don't damage. Take care love and blessings my heart is with you I know how you feel


----------



## kittyboo (Aug 14, 2002)

I am sorry to hear of your difficult position.

It is not easy - you can't plan a miscarriage anymore than you can plan a birth.

I bled for two weeks before labor really kicked in. Whoever posted saying a miscarriage hurt way more than a heavy period is speaking the truth. It's managable but it is labor.
Although my miscarriage ended naturally, I continue to bleed heavily and pass pieces of tissue, I did have a D+C. It wasn't fun or what I would have done optimally - but after three weeks of bleeding and cramping and a threatening infection, I did what I had to.

This isn't a easy time - surround yourself with all the love and support you can.


----------

